# Stuffing your bags for storage...help!



## SBundles17

I am trying to figure out if there is a certain type of tissue paper or paper in general that should be used when stuffing your bags to keep the shape. I am worried I might out something in one that would damage it over time.


----------



## indiaink

SBundles17 said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is a certain type of tissue paper or paper in general that should be used when stuffing your bags to keep the shape. I am worried I might put something in one that would damage it over time.


Go to a Goodwill or Savers or Salvation Army (or other type of used goods store)  and buy a bunch of old white cotton t-shirts.  Take them home, wash, dry, and use them for stuffing your bags.  You could also buy white cotton towels.

100% cotton, white.

You'll end up buying way to much acid-free white tissue paper; plastic's no good, and anything else?  Expensive, compared to my suggestion.

Because I had the opportunity to buy a bunch of sheepskin pieces, I use those to stuff my bags, but previously I used white cotton towels.


----------



## Carra07

I have been trying to organize my purses and was wondering the same thing!! I have the LV Cuir Cinema Intrique Runway Piece and it actually came with an LV pillow inside as a "shape saver". I was considering plastic bags stuffed with that stuffing that you can buy by the bag at Walmart or any fabric/craft store but when I saw that someone had said not to use plastic, I started rethinking the whole thing.


----------



## SBundles17

Carra07 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to organize my purses and was wondering the same thing!! I have the LV Cuir Cinema Intrique Runway Piece and it actually came with an LV pillow inside as a "shape saver". I was considering plastic bags stuffed with that stuffing that you can buy by the bag at Walmart or any fabric/craft store but when I saw that someone had said not to use plastic, I started rethinking the whole thing.



I was going to try plastic bags too, but saw the same thing! Does tissue paper normally say "acid free?" Ever since reading in the bag care forum, I've been trying so hard to figure out the best way to do this. I'm not crafty, so I can't make my own pillows, and I don't want to buy one because, knowing me, I will buy the wrong size. And I don't know what to do with y speedy. I want to keep it in its dustbag, but when it is stuffed it's too big for the bag! Such a pickle to be in!


----------



## SBundles17

indiaink said:
			
		

> Go to a Goodwill or Savers or Salvation Army (or other type of used goods store)  and buy a bunch of old white cotton t-shirts.  Take them home, wash, dry, and use them for stuffing your bags.  You could also buy white cotton towels.
> 
> 100% cotton, white.
> 
> You'll end up buying way to much acid-free white tissue paper; plastic's no good, and anything else?  Expensive, compared to my suggestion.
> 
> Because I had the opportunity to buy a bunch of sheepskin pieces, I use those to stuff my bags, but previously I used white cotton towels.



Thanks! Is there a reason they have to be white and 100% cotton?? I used a Vera Bradley small duffle to stuff my Totally PM, is that okay since it's not white? This is not an easy process. I just want to take good care of my bags! 

One more question, if I keep my mini pochettes in their dust bags and boxes,   Will the small piece of vachetta on the end of the zipper peel? I have 2 and want to keep them on good shape. I read on here that keeping vachetta in the box will cause peeling, and I wanted to see if this included that get small piece or if it was just large pieces like handles. Thanks!


----------



## redskynight

Is it really bad to not stuff your bags? I never even thought to do it.


----------



## Classic Chic

redskynight said:
			
		

> Is it really bad to not stuff your bags? I never even thought to do it.



It depends on the bag itself, I stuff all my Chanel flaps, but not their soft totes.  Also no point of stuffing Bal because they are just a pool of leather when empty, give me space to bring more in haha.


----------



## brainstorm

There was this recent discussion: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/bag-stuffing-788579.html

I suggested to use those "air bags" that you get when you receive a package. Lightweight and minimal materials to disentigrate!


----------



## redskynight

Classic Chic said:
			
		

> It depends on the bag itself, I stuff all my Chanel flaps, but not their soft totes.  Also no point of stuffing Bal because they are just a pool of leather when empty, give me space to bring more in haha.



I guess I don't need to do it then. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Plastics or other man-made materials can and do emit chemicals contributing to the possible breakdown of your lovely leather bags.

100% cotton is a natural fiber.  Uncolored, it has no dyes or solvents to contribute chemicals that would cause the leather to break down.

I spend too much money on my bags to intentionally cause them any harm.  I've seen too many otherwise nice bags permanently creased from improper storage.

Even my Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobos get gently stuffed (and laid on their side, full-length) in a nice clear-front sweater box (from the Container Store) when not in use.

As far as that nice Bal leather - if the bag has a shape at all - maintain that shape and don't store it flat or in 'pancake' formation.

I'm sure this thread should be added to the one about bag storage and stuffing that's already present.


----------



## SBundles17

redskynight said:
			
		

> Is it really bad to not stuff your bags? I never even thought to do it.



I didn't either until reading about upkeep!


----------



## SBundles17

Classic Chic said:
			
		

> It depends on the bag itself, I stuff all my Chanel flaps, but not their soft totes.  Also no point of stuffing Bal because they are just a pool of leather when empty, give me space to bring more in haha.



Do you know if a LV should be kept stuffed? I have kept my Chanel flap and tote stuffed, but I bought them both that way, so figured it should stay that way


----------



## Classic Chic

SBundles17 said:
			
		

> Do you know if a LV should be kept stuffed? I have kept my Chanel flap and tote stuffed, but I bought them both that way, so figured it should stay that way



I think it depends on the style for any brand, as well as the amount of space you have.  The only speedy I stuff is the framed water color speedy, because it comes with a stuffer.  Azur, dentelle, damier speedy, NF, and keepalls I store them flat and folded like boutique.  Manhinas I store them flat on the side, not pancake style.  Sac plats are store stuff with old towels and flat so the corners won't crease.  Small pochets I just leave it empty and store it flat. Suhali is stored with old towels if it is structures like Le Fab.  Vernis is stuffed with old towels and away from any heat source/sun, especially lighter color ones like marshmallow and peppermint.  Trevi I just stuff it with detached straps an stand empty.  Tivoli I store it semi stuffed, leave the handles on to keep same patina, cover in dust bag if I know it won't be use for the season.  I also wrap all handles/strap with will come in contact with the bag, to prevent indentations.  especially my Chanel flaps.

I went cold turkey on LV for the past 3 years, so can't give you any suggestions for the newer bags .


----------



## Classic Chic

Forgot to mention, if your flaps are soft caviar do store it flat to avoid crease.  I've seen creases on brand new bag because people didnt realize how thin the caviar has become recently, as well as the weight of the chain can cause unnecessary wear n tear sign on unused bag.


----------



## slyyls

It is important to keep the shape of your bags.   That's why all brands come stuffed with some manner of filling.    There are many options to choose from that are easily found via  gooogling, shape preservers.


----------



## Nico_79

I would look at how the leather lays when the bag is flat. If it looks wrinkled and creasing, then you should stuff it. It really all depends on how you wear your bags though.  I wouldn't bother stuffing Bals or the LV artsy for example. I'm happy that they are both a little slouchy in appearance. But for my Chanel flap I've shoved 100% cotton into it and placed felt between the first and second flap to avoid the metal hardware indentations from the strap. Maybe it's overkill, but I sleep better knowing I've done as much as I could to protect it.


----------



## jing7600

SBundles17 said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is a certain type of tissue paper or paper in general that should be used when stuffing your bags to keep the shape. I am worried I might out something in one that would damage it over time.


This is such a good idea


----------



## slyyls

indiaink said:


> Plastics or other man-made materials can and do emit chemicals contributing to the possible breakdown of your lovely leather bags.
> 
> 100% cotton is a natural fiber.  Uncolored, it has no dyes or solvents to contribute chemicals that would cause the leather to break down.
> 
> I spend too much money on my bags to intentionally cause them any harm.  I've seen too many otherwise nice bags permanently creased from improper storage.
> 
> Even my Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobos get gently stuffed (and laid on their side, full-length) in a nice clear-front sweater box (from the Container Store) when not in use.
> 
> As far as that nice Bal leather - if the bag has a shape at all - maintain that shape and don't store it flat or in 'pancake' formation.
> 
> I'm sure this thread should be added to the one about bag storage and stuffing that's already present.



These look nice; but there could also be off-gassing from the fibreboard, and they also have plastic windows.       I emailed the Container Store and they informed me they are made in China.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use acid free tissue paper inside my bags & keep them in cotton
dustbags.

I also use white clean tee shirts...

I don't store any of my bags in plastic materials of any kind..


----------



## zjenya

I Never thought about staffing. I am such a noob. Is it ok to store LV purse in a dust bag and the original box? I guess I have to throw couple white towels in my babies.


----------



## melissasob

Can I just clarify that you are saying that I should not store my bags in plastic storage Containers? I have the stuffed with acid free tissue paper but need to get something to put the in. Thanks for your advice


----------



## slyyls

melissasob said:


> Can I just clarify that you are saying that I should not store my bags in plastic storage Containers? I have the stuffed with acid free tissue paper but need to get something to put the in. Thanks for your advice




I don't think plastic containers are a good idea, since they prevent air circulation.  Keep your purse in a dust bag, with some sort of shape saver product inside.       If you worry about humidity, just keep some moisture absorbing product near by.


----------



## melissasob

Thanks slyyls i already do that but thought they would be further protected by being in some sort of box as they are on the shelf above my hanging clothes stuffed in their dust covers. I will leave them as they are. Thanks


----------



## asianbebydoll

I stuff my purses with stuffed animals my kids don't play with anymore: )


----------



## Supermap08

old shoe boxes wrapped around a clean towellette....


----------



## Italian_Gold

Here is a blog that shows how to stuff your bags to keep their form . . . its a seris of 3 blogs on how to care for and store your leather bags.

http://pierotucci.wordpress.com/2012/12/03/tip-2-how-to-keep-your-leather-bag-in-shape-this-winter/


----------



## Italian_Gold

slyyls said:


> I don't think plastic containers are a good idea, since they prevent air circulation.  Keep your purse in a dust bag, with some sort of shape saver product inside.       If you worry about humidity, just keep some moisture absorbing product near by.


Plastic or any air tight container is a big no-no when storing a genuine leather bag!

Have a look at this blog post that gives more details http://pierotucci.wordpress.com/2012/11/28/tip-1-keep-your-leather-handbag-looking-brand-new/


----------



## Sandraacmenj

Regular tissue paper will work great. And it won't damage your purse


----------



## pangheart

SBundles17 said:


> Do you know if a LV should be kept stuffed? I have kept my Chanel flap and tote stuffed, but I bought them both that way, so figured it should stay that way


I to have never stuffed my bags, I have had the Damier speedy for over 2 years and still in perfect condition. I keep it in the dust bag and fold my LV's the way I first saw it laying in its box. (One bag did not come in a box though, it was the monogram Neverfull NM - the LV store in Sydney was going under renovations and they didn't have a big enough box for it in that building.) I do like seeing the fresh creases when I use them again though and I find the brass hardware has not lost colour either.

The way I look after my Chanel lambskin WOC, which I bought in 2011 and also still in perfect condition, I keep the silver hardware wrapped in the tissue paper it came with so it doesn't dent the lambskin and I also lay the felt it came with between the flap and I don't click the klasps together, I also lay the box upwards.

I do the same thing with the Caviar Chanel Flap. I avoid twisting the lock so it doesn't scratch the hardware. (I know the caviar is more durable but I like to take care of my bags.)

My Gucci Web Tote never came in a box, I don't stuff it with anything either I just keep in a dust bag. This was one of my very first expensive bag purchases back in 2009 Still in great condition, the shape has not changed, however if I put it in a strange position in the dust bag where the leather handles may crease but eventually goes back to normal.

I also switch bags every 2-3 months so this may help with it lasting longer?


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Never put/store your beloved bags in a plastic container/tupperware. That's a big no no..


----------



## iwasborn2shop

zjenya said:


> I Never thought about staffing. I am such a noob. Is it ok to store LV purse in a dust bag and the original box? I guess I have to throw couple white towels in my babies.



Depending on the bag structure..my speedy is in its dustbag and box and its still looks great. My neverfull, i stuffed it with small pillow and store it in its dustbag.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

zjenya said:


> I Never thought about staffing. I am such a noob. Is it ok to store LV purse in a dust bag and the original box? I guess I have to throw couple white towels in my babies.





SBundles17 said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is a certain type of tissue paper or paper in general that should be used when stuffing your bags to keep the shape. I am worried I might out something in one that would damage it over time.



I put pillows in my structured bags. Easy to take it out when i need to use the bag.


----------



## ammjmm

I was wondering the same thing. I try to keep the paper that the bags were originally stuffed with. But was wondering if this was a good idea? Or should I use the cotton tee shirts, also should they be plain white?


----------



## melissa49

The t-shirt idea is great would have never thought of that. I use the package airbags for mine. It really depends on the shape. I am great with a sewing machine so I bought suede fabric cut and sewed it the inside size and stuffed it with pillow stuffing. I buy suede so it will not ruin the inside or leave any lint. I do this for purse liner as well so I don't ruin the inside of my bag and get to keep it longer.


----------



## elizabethberger

Well do not over stuff it otherwise it will lose what the original shape it actually has.Only to keep the shape just keep it where you dont keep anything like above your wardrobe. Or else make big balls of newspapers and place it in the base....of the bag


----------



## bag-princess

hotshot said:


> I use *acid free tissue paper* inside my bags & keep them in cotton
> dustbags.




this is what i do with all my bags and accessories,too!!


----------



## EMMY

I store my bags in glass front cabinets in my closet..they are stuffed and out of the dustbags so I can see them..Some of my Chanels I keep in the boxes..the only one I don't stuff and lay flat is my Marc Jacobs stella..I have had no issues...I do think keeping your bags stuffed helps retain their shape and is just better over-all for the life of the bag..


----------



## lakesidegirl

This past Christmas, I received a new YSL Muse Calfskin Dome Handbag from NM that I carried once while traveling internationally.  Although much care was taken in packing my beautiful new handbag for our long flight home it looks terrible.  The bag did hold its original form, however the natural color leather is "lumpy and bumpy" (for lack of a better description.)  Once discovering the lumps and bumps, I immediately added more stuffing but after 48 hours is looked the same...lumpy and bumpy.  Would applying a leather conditioner while it is stuffed help?  If so, what type of leather conditioner?  Any advice on smoothing out the lumps and bumps is greatly appreciated!  I'm eager to carry this beauty again!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lakesidegirl said:


> This past Christmas, I received a new YSL Muse Calfskin Dome Handbag from NM that I carried once while traveling internationally.  Although much care was taken in packing my beautiful new handbag for our long flight home it looks terrible.  The bag did hold its original form, however the natural color leather is "lumpy and bumpy" (for lack of a better description.)  Once discovering the lumps and bumps, I immediately added more stuffing but after 48 hours is looked the same...lumpy and bumpy.  Would applying a leather conditioner while it is stuffed help?  If so, what type of leather conditioner?  Any advice on smoothing out the lumps and bumps is greatly appreciated!  I'm eager to carry this beauty again!!!



Hello and welcome, you could also ask in the YSL care thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/cleaning-and-protecting-your-ysl-bags-64502.html

Hope it gets back it's shape.


----------



## xoMICAH

italian_gold said:


> here is a blog that shows how to stuff your bags to keep their form . . . Its a seris of 3 blogs on how to care for and store your leather bags.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pierotucci.wordpress.com/2012/12/03/tip-2-how-to-keep-your-leather-bag-in-shape-this-winter/




thank you!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm still a believer in storing your handbags in a dustbag or pillow case

using either acid free tissue paper to keep a shape or a clean white cotton t- shirt

or clean towel... Not to overstuff just to keep the shape & condition the leather


----------



## principesse

What if I stuff my bags with the original paper they were stuffed with? Is that alright too?


----------



## newwonderfull

I like to use foam from craft stores to stuff my bags. I buy the width closest to the width of the bag, then I cut it to the shape of the bag. The foam can be a little pricey, so I always use coupons. I also sew frequently, and some of my bags have "purse shapers" that I have made. I used some nice cotton to create what is essentially a pillow that mimics the shape of the bag, then I stuff it with scrap fabric/craft stuffing. It's much cheaper, just takes more time. It really improves the shape of the bags, especially my saffiano bags.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I stuff my bags with the paper stuffing they come with or if they didn't come with paper inside I just crumple up the paper from the packaging they came in. I wouldn't recommend stuffing your bags with anything plastic as that might trap moisture and create mould. 

I did read that newspaper is great for eliminating or staving off that vintage musty smell. So I have crumpled up 2 rolls of newspaper stuffed in my vintage Chanel and it def doesn't smell musty anymore. I spose newspaper can be done with any bag but be careful of the ink print, I wouldn't stuff a light coloured interior bag with the newspaper. 

All of my bags are kept in their dustbag too.


----------



## mochagrande

Those are great tips for stuffing the bags!! I have always used the paper they were stuffed with but the foam is cool!!


----------



## KatyaV

Since I have limited shelf space, I stuff my big bags with my small bags (that are in their dust bags, of course.)  It is a pain though when you're in a hurry to go out at night and you have to pull all your bags out to find that clutch.


----------



## mandibaglove

SBundles17 said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is a certain type of tissue paper or paper in general that should be used when stuffing your bags to keep the shape. I am worried I might out something in one that would damage it over time.


I use pillows to keep my bags in great shape! For example, my Celine bags tends to get droopy so I use soft down pillows as they can mold and stuff properly.


----------



## kristin@norway

Hi, so many ways to store a bag!!  I have not been so clever to do so, must confees that I have used both bubble plastic and crumbled paper!  Can anyone tell me if the Mulberry Daria hobo has to be stuffed or can it be stored flat it the dustbag?? I am the lucky owner of two.  Thanks


----------



## jamstah

I try to keep hold of the stuffing that comes with my bags, I'm guessing they wouldn't put anything harmful in there to start with, right!?

I've had some bags come stuffed with more dust bags!


----------



## uadjit

Most of my bags are stuffed with old cotton t-shirts, towels, baby blankets, etc. they're not all white but they've been washed so many times I'm not worried about dye transfer. I do think that paper offers better air circulation and might be better in hot, humid climates but I hate the "dust" paper sometimes leaves behind inside the bags.


----------



## CornishMon

Is bubble wrap bad?


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## sanjayram

The forum is very good and liked the post and impressed about the bags that are posting in the page


----------



## purseprincess32

I stuff my bags with white /non dye transfer tissue paper. Then store all my bags in their original dust bags.


----------



## Haute Addiction

That's the same thing I do. ^


----------



## Kitch Girl

indiaink said:


> Go to a Goodwill or Savers or Salvation Army (or other type of used goods store)  and buy a bunch of old white cotton t-shirts.  Take them home, wash, dry, and use them for stuffing your bags.  You could also buy white cotton towels.
> 
> 100% cotton, white.
> 
> You'll end up buying way to much acid-free white tissue paper; plastic's no good, and anything else?  Expensive, compared to my suggestion.
> 
> Because I had the opportunity to buy a bunch of sheepskin pieces, I use those to stuff my bags, but previously I used white cotton towels.


I am off to Sally Ann now... I hate it when my bags slouch


----------



## sdkitty

I keep all my bags in their dustbags stuffed with either the tissue paper they come with or with tee-shirts.  I've been doing this for years without any issues.


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I store mine in dustbags but if there's one that I need to shape, I would just use paper towels or like tissue paper like for giving gifts


----------



## Manelieht

I seem to be stuffing my bags wrong. For some I use old pillow cases and for others the thin paper they came with. Both always seem to have "holes"..like a part that isn't stuffed right. This for me results into the bags bending into a really odd shape...worse then when I used to hang them. 

What could I be doing wrong? I use a lot of paper or pillow cases and the bags are tightly stuffed. Ant tips and tricks?


----------



## Nanciii

I use this kind of air bags.


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Manelieht said:


> I seem to be stuffing my bags wrong. For some I use old pillow cases and for others the thin paper they came with. Both always seem to have "holes"..like a part that isn't stuffed right. This for me results into the bags bending into a really odd shape...worse then when I used to hang them.
> 
> What could I be doing wrong? I use a lot of paper or pillow cases and the bags are tightly stuffed. Ant tips and tricks?


 

A suggestion.. either use cotton t shirts to stuff your bags & get into all the
corners to keep the shape..

I use acid free tissue paper as well as cotton t shirts & store in their dust bags


----------



## Quigs

hotshot said:


> A suggestion.. either use cotton t shirts to stuff your bags & get into all the
> corners to keep the shape..
> 
> I use acid free tissue paper as well as cotton t shirts & store in their dust bags



Where does one purchase acid free tissue paper?


----------



## krism805

I made pillow bags (stuffers) out of cotton t-shirts, stuffed with throw pillow stuffings. I used to stuff my handbags with towels and and t-shirts, but I had to use several pieces to fill em up and they could get kinda heavy.


----------



## Manelieht

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2678654
> View attachment 2678655
> 
> 
> I use this kind of air bags.
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Where do you find these?



krism805 said:


> I made pillow bags (stuffers) out of cotton t-shirts, stuffed with throw pillow stuffings. I used to stuff my handbags with towels and and t-shirts, but I had to use several pieces to fill em up and they could get kinda heavy.



That is clever!


----------



## Nanciii

Manelieht said:


> Where do you find these?
> 
> 
> 
> When you order online, the items always come with some air bags to protect the item, I just recycle them and use them to stuff my bags.
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## susanmoores

Does any one know the best way to clean the brass on a Mulberry bag.
Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Quigs said:


> Where does one purchase acid free tissue paper?


 



U-line is a supplier that sells acid free tissue paper or check ebay

www.uline.com    phone is 800.295.5510


----------



## Quigs

hotshot said:


> U-line is a supplier that sells acid free tissue paper or check ebay
> 
> www.uline.com    phone is 800.295.5510



Thank you!


----------



## lyseiki8

Quigs said:


> Where does one purchase acid free tissue paper?


Hi, I bought mine from the Container Store.  Here is a pic sample ..


----------



## Tiberia

The best is to use acidfree silkpaper made especially for storing valuable clothes or bag - this is what museums and collectors use for storing fabric and leather. It supports the bags shape and doesnt contain any harmfull ingredients that can interact in a misfortunate way with the surfaces of the bag.

Never use plastic bags or normal papers!


----------



## Arlene619

I use these purse pillows from the container store. I used them for my LV bags and Chanel. They are well made and so much easier than fussing with paper. Hope this helps


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tiberia said:


> The best is to use acidfree silkpaper made especially for storing valuable clothes or bag - this is what museums and collectors use for storing fabric and leather. It supports the bags shape and doesnt contain any harmfull ingredients that can interact in a misfortunate way with the surfaces of the bag.
> 
> Never use plastic bags or normal papers!


 

Absolutely agree & unless the box is acid free boxes IMO should not be used
to store leather handbags


----------



## babyenzzo

Is it safe to use a bubble wrap for stuffing? thanks..


----------



## CoriEllings

Storing and caring for your favorite handbag is very important if you want it last and look it's best when you need it!  Remember, your bag is a reflection of you.  It is the single most worn item in your wardrobe.  Keep it clean.   The better you treat it,  the better  it will treat you! 

Bags must be able to breath, use cloth storage bags, or pillow cases.  Or even better, I have found wicker storage baskets with lids that keep my bags  from being smashed in the closet.   Even in these baskets, if they are not lined with cloth, add cloth yourself.  Or wrap in cloth to protect from any stray wicker and other bags.  I used to store my bags in large plastic crates.  Only to find a white film had formed on some of the leather ones.  I have since learned they need AIR.


----------



## Arlene619

babyenzzo said:


> Is it safe to use a bubble wrap for stuffing? thanks..



Absolutely ! All my bags have bubble wrap stuffed in it &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## k4ndle

Usually , I used air bags from the delivery I got sometimes


----------



## Love Of My Life

babyenzzo said:


> Is it safe to use a bubble wrap for stuffing? thanks..


 

  I woud not use bubble wrap for stuffing my bag(s) or any
  plastic material of any kind, IMO

  Leather & all exotic skins need to breathe... Bags need to be
  stuffed with either acid free tissue or cotton t shirt material
  & then put into their dustbags kept away from direct sunlight..


----------



## sps21

SBundles17 said:


> Thanks! Is there a reason they have to be white and 100% cotton?? I used a Vera Bradley small duffle to stuff my Totally PM, is that okay since it's not white? This is not an easy process. I just want to take good care of my bags!
> 
> One more question, if I keep my mini pochettes in their dust bags and boxes,   Will the small piece of vachetta on the end of the zipper peel? I have 2 and want to keep them on good shape. I read on here that keeping vachetta in the box will cause peeling, and I wanted to see if this included that get small piece or if it was just large pieces like handles. Thanks!


Anything with color tend to cause color transfer and I've had that happen to me on many occasions. Now, I only used white paper to stuff my purses.


----------



## intencia

Are there any websites you can suggest that sell these purse pillows?


----------



## Nanciii

intencia said:


> Are there any websites you can suggest that sell these purse pillows?




IKEA 


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## melpaulned

Nanciii said:


> IKEA
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


Ohh off to Ikea! Yay!


----------



## ladysarah

The easiest thing to do is use, acid free tissue or old tshirts/jumpers. The tissue will need replacing every couple of years and the tshirts washed . This way you can shape your own bag and keep it smelling fresh.


----------



## ninjanna

I use airbags that come in parcels or bubble wrap. Anything I can get my hands on!


----------



## orid

I put unused fleece, wool sweaters or anything in that nature to stuff it.


----------



## oh so chic

I use the new tissue paper that I get from my purchases to stuff my bags.
I like the old t shirt idea and if i feel fancy I may take a trip to IKEA to find these little purse pillows.

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Mariama479

I think the best option is the "air bags". They are very light and easy to pull in and out of your bags once they are ready for use.

X


----------



## accurls

I read a blog on a professional closet organizer that he stuffs his clients bags with shoe bags/ dust bags stuffed with paper to keep them in shape and to prevent mess in the closet (papers strewn all over) when the clients remove the stuffing for use.  For now, I'm stuffing my bags with tissue papers and will be looking for dust bags/ pillow cases to contain the papers in.


----------



## purseprincess32

I always use my dust bags and stuff all my bags, clutches etc to make sure they keep their shape during storage. I tend to stuff with white tissue paper so as to prevent any color transfer.


----------



## seagullz

how about usual papers? should be okay?


----------



## ValentineNicole

accurls said:


> I read a blog on a professional closet organizer that he stuffs his clients bags with shoe bags/ dust bags stuffed with paper to keep them in shape and to prevent mess in the closet (papers strewn all over) when the clients remove the stuffing for use.  For now, I'm stuffing my bags with tissue papers and will be looking for dust bags/ pillow cases to contain the papers in.



That's insanely smart. I stuff with tissue paper, and it is bothersome


----------



## PursesPurses1

Old pillows stuffed with organic items, paper, tshirts etc.


----------



## PursesPurses1

pillowcases sorry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

As long as the material is natural, the shoe bags stuffed with tissue sounds good.

Will have to take a stab at that for my small bags


----------



## sickhobo

Hi!

I am new here and just making my way around the forum and came across this post and would like to chime in. 

I am a big bag lady (I can never seem to learn my lesson). I stuff all my totes and speedy with small pillows, like 12x12" maybe smaller. Takes up more space on my shelves but I find it avoids creasing plus it gives me a realistic view of what purse I'd like to wear for the day.


----------



## Tsundere

For a while I have used cotton quilt batting, but I've decided to make my own custom little pillows next week when the semester ends! My handbags make me happy and I love the idea of doing something for them, so to speak.


----------



## lisab2

I am horrible and stuff them with my kids stuffed animals.  Only the totes though.


----------



## luv2bling

As a little girl (many, many, many, years ago)  - I remember my Mom stuffing her handbags with old t-shirts and towels.   When I got older and starting purchasing better bags, I used towels.  Years later I thought , I have a better idea,  I will place my shredded papers in plastic bags and use them to stuff my bags.  I've been doing this for 30+ years.
Based on what I read in this thread - I have a new project - replace all of the plastic bags containing the shredded paper with white t-shirts.  


Thanks everyone for the info on using plastic bags.


----------



## bembeogunt

It's always advisable  to stuff your bags to keep their shape. Depending on the shape bags can be stuffed inexpensively with cushions and pillows If you can't get tissue paper. Occasionally  I use my kids old puffer coats as stuffing.


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Anyone ever use these for Chanel flap? Pros cons? Would u recommend this ?! TIA


----------



## MrGoyard

Would a cotton cushion with duck feather filling be all right to use? Or is it better to have one with cotton filling?


----------



## remainsilly

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Anyone ever use these for Chanel flap? Pros cons? Would u recommend this ?! TIA
> View attachment 2877805



I've seen this satin type pillow recommended on chanel forum (pic): 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2879456d1422675822-how-to-flatten-the-bottom-of-a-reissue-photo-21.jpg

I use tissue from boutique. Don't want to stretch bag out of shape with too much fill--just my opinion.
Other bags, I use old cotton t-shirts.

I see a dessicant pack in your liner. These must be used with caution. See below thread about damage from dessicant:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/burnt-chanel-anyways-to-cure-884482.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## BlueMaude

remainsilly said:


> I've seen this satin type pillow recommended on chanel forum (pic):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...-flatten-the-bottom-of-a-reissue-photo-21.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I use tissue from boutique. Don't want to stretch bag out of shape with too much fill--just my opinion.
> 
> Other bags, I use old cotton t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a dessicant pack in your liner. These must be used with caution. See below thread about damage from dessicant:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/burnt-chanel-anyways-to-cure-884482.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks so much for the heads up!! That would have been tragic !!! I won't be putting that packet in my bag.. Thank u!!


----------



## jaylvlove

A lot of people buy ikea pillows for $2, I like using bubble wrap/ air pillows for storage


----------



## yc70

I try not to use plastics because I worry it'll degrade.

I reuse cotton  tshirts that I no longer wear and make them into small pillows to stuff inside the bag.  This way I have a pillow for each bag


----------



## phale

Great information. Thanks for this forum


----------



## MiaGioia

I usually use tissue or thin paper of white color to stuff my bags. Stuffing is important then you don't use your bag for a lot of time. Like when I change my winter bag for a summer one. So I put my winter bag for like 5-6 months away and in order to keep it's form I stuff it. 
It just lasts longer and keeps a better look.


----------



## lilacto

How much do you stuff your chanel flaps... Very full or just enough to fill the inside? I am worried about not stuffing enough or overdoing it... What is just right... Please if possible can someone post a pic?


----------



## slyyls

The moisture absorbing product  like Rid X that soaks up moisture and becomes wet, is bad.  The person used that type of product, and it got on her Chanel bag. 
The silica beads inside the desiccant packs like you get in shoes are good, and safe to use.    Silica beads do not melt when they absorb moisture and can be re activated in a microwave.
If you don't have air conditioning and it gets humid inside you house, you can use the silica bead packs in your handbags.


----------



## baglover57

i use old cotton tee shirts in a pillow case on some and others have the thick tissue paper the bags came with.


----------

